# Fiat Gear Linkage Cables



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi, so here I am in Spain, lost our reverse gear on way down in France, now trying to locate parts I need, managed to get a quote from Fiat in Scotland, £295, also German co wants €340.
part no they quoted was 7179811.
However this very same thing happened to our van just over 5 years ago and the part (gear Linkage Cables) was only £140.
I can remember what the part looked like, and I honestly cannot believe the price (especially as it must be a badly designed part)
If anyone can help, even a trade discount, I have a mechanic out here in Los Belones who can do the job.
Very Grateful for suggestions or replies ( even a good s/h one would do)


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Can't find any trace of that part number on Google, can you confirm it is right?

Peter


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*part number*

Hi I think the part number should be 8 numbers not seven so need more info thanks be safe


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks like we need year and model, 2007 was the break point:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RELAY-DUC...CommercialVehicleParts_SM&hash=item460750d5a1

Peter


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

the Fiat part number is actually 71719811 picked up from a 2002-2006 fiche

Fiat RRP is £229.54 + VAT = £275.45

it is item no 6


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

*gear linkage fiat ducato*

Thanks peter, the year was 2005, 2.8jtd.

seems we now also have the part no 71719811 thanks to sprinta

regards


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

*gear cables*

Hi Sprinta, looking at the fiche, it does not look like the cables on my van, from what i can remember, the part looks like the earlier vans up to 2002.

unfortunately i am unable nowadays to get under the van


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Our local dealer can do it for £229.00 plus VAT, we might be able to get a bit of discount off that, then you've got postage or courier to where you are.

I'd suspect that it might be easier to find a dealer in Spain and get it, rather than pay for courier from here. If it is over 2kg then it has to be ParcelForce International, which tends to be expensive.

71719811 is the correct number and checks out OK.

Delivery time is 2-3 days to come in, nobody local carries it in stock.

Peter


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

*gear cables*

hi thanks peter will get my mechanic to have a look at Sprint'a fiche and my van, i think the part will be under 1kg, again from what i can remember.

any discount is good, will keep in touch when i have more info,
regards


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

OK, will wait to hear back.

Might be cheaper in the Eurozone than the UK, get your mechanic to ring round.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Our Renault Trafic vans have cable operated gearshift, and we carry a spare cable set in one of them.

When the cable goes, you lose either the Backwards/Forwards plane of operation, or the Side to Side plane.

If you have just lost one gear, reverse, it sounds more like something internal and not cable-related?

If you lost the cable end, you'd have to lose one of the movement areas.

Peter


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Peter, as we had the same problem 5 years ago it ideas been the same symptoms, we had a mech friend oiled them before we came away, but they got progressively worse as we drove down the road.

First and second was had, but eventually loosened, 345 seemed okay but when you had to go into first, and started back up the gears you had to give a good hard push to get to the 5, reverse eventually became stiffer and then went altogether., our mech down here had a quick look and confirmed it was the cable.

Regards


----------

